# Blindness, Canada's sci-fi horror movie



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

I love science fiction and horror movies - and Blindness just might satisfy my appetite for both. The story examines what would happen if a super bug that causes blindness were to suddenly cripple a large urban center. And I particularly like that Danny Glover in this movie. I'm told he plays a blind man with experience.

This movie is made from Don McKellar's screenplay adaptation of Jose Saramago's popular novel. It stars Mark Ruffalo and Julianne Moore.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm not a real fan of Glover. IMHO, The alien Yautja (Predator) in *Predator II* should have cleaned the floor with Glover in two seconds flat. I have always believed that Glover has an "Asshole" clause in his contract that allows him to use that particular word in copious amounts when he feels the need to blurt it out in a movie. His anal fixation aside, I don't think he's that great of an actor.

Julianne Moore, on the other hand, is a great actress. I have always enjoyed watching her character portrayals in film and have yet to be disappointed. I firmly believe her being cast as Clarice Starling in *Hannibal* was better than Jodie Foster's in *Silence of the Lambs*.

Despite Glover's involvement, I may have to check this out. It has an interesting premise, and like Arob, I am a total fan of Sci-Fi blended Horror.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

It seems like there is a great Horror scene always working in Canada. Rue Morgue immediately comes to mind, as I love those guys. Also, for low budget DIY horror/kung-fu/whatever else comes to mind, check out www.robomonkey.net They work out of Montreal and are great, down to earth people. Melantha might premier her new movie "Countess Bathoria's Graveyard Picture Show" at the Rue Morgue Festival of Fear.


----------

